# Wizard, a little "V" shape



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello Friends, yet back to one of my favored shapes, the "V", since I have seen a Jorge's piece some years ago. I have come to a secure grip size easy to handle and to carry. The wood is yew and the finishing gives a pleasant velvet touch.

Thanks for watching.

Regards,

Bob.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It looks like the cloud formations of Jupiter! What a beauty :wub:


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

A perfect shape and beautiful grain, amazing!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow Bob! That grain is something else, good job!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, looks absolutely smooth!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I wanted to try a V slingshot but after seeing yours I think I will rather just drool over yours, awesome work


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks mates for your feedbacks.


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Nevulous, thanks Master Fionda!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Yew is amazing wood, what a color and that grain :wub:

Beautiful work!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Jaw-dropping grain and worksmanship, I don't know how you do it. Fantastic!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

AMAZING!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

You've made another of your gorgeous "V" designs, this time truly enhanced.

The longer "handle" (if we may call it so), the narrower and shorter forktips, and the slim design make it an even more functional slingshot!!

...I'm not gonna even talk about the wood finish ...SUPERB!!!

You're certainly one of the masters of natural yew shooters!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!

Q


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Vivace*!* It is *very* lovely... I like these darling little "*V*" naturals. Pocketable functional fun. Concealable and convenient. Effectively comfortable.

The grain pattern on this yew is simply stunning stuff. Imaginative shape.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

You must have a great supply of that yew! One masterpiece after another. Just wow


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great lines and grain Bob! :wave:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful work again


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

That is beautiful. I always judge a slingshot on how much I want to pick it up and hold it. Not shoot it, hold it. And this one is has me scratching at the computer screen.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again to you all for your nice feedbacks. Nature can be so generous, we just have to see under the surface and a simple piece of wood comes to life. :wave:


----------



## M.arco (Jan 29, 2014)

Complimenti , anche questo è uno splendido lavoro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Mi accodo ai complimenti di M.arco ... E poi anche la rappresentazione fotografica è unica


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Bob,

You are a master craftsman. I love how you pull the beauty from the wood while still leaving it very natural. Kind of like Michelangelo releasing the inner slingshot from the wood. I hope to have one of your slingshots one day.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

That is some really gorgeous wood. Hey, the V design...if it fits your hand nicely and is stable, that's the ticket. My hand would not go that however, which is totally unimportant...it's your hand's fit and stability that matters. That slingshot is simply gorgeous however, no matter who it fits!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

you are in simple words amazing


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Your feedbacks are so important to me, thanks mates...... 

Yew helps a lot to make a nice slingshot, of course. It takes me back to the Hundred Years' War: Sluys, Crecy and especially to the famous Battle of Agincourt in 1415.


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wow. You now how to make wood look sexy


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

Wonderful Work ！ :violin:


----------

